# creepy crawly again?



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Is it just me or is the forum loading sloooowwww for anyone else again? It's been zooming so far, but as of today it is barely chugging along ... and I'm on cable. Hope it doesn't mean the server is going to "explode" again. :shock:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I thought it was my roadrunner provider. Glad to see its not on my end.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

It was very slow this morning, but it's back up to good speed tonite.


RC


----------



## Mark (Jan 16, 2005)

My host has been attacked by a few DOS attacks recently. They might have had another one.

The server was upgraded again. It is a Quad Intel Xeon 2.0 GHz w/ HyperThreading and 2 GB of memory. The raid was upgraded to three 120 GB SATA 7200 RPM Drives with RAID-5.

I have not seen the load on this server go over 1.00, the old server was between 8.00-10.00 at all times.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Great! The forum is slowly-loaded all the time with my PC , no matter what server it's on .My harddrive only has 5% free space! That messes up IE, too!


----------



## jonah (Jan 19, 2005)

Over all, it's loaded much faster on average for me since the new version came up, but it does have the occasional slow periods, which are still better than old board.


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

Icouldnt get it workin this mornin


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

The forum has been pulling up great for me... although I havve cable internet. Theres only been a few times where its come up page not found.


----------

